# 01 Altima body kits



## Willdenb (Apr 27, 2008)

i am looking for body kits for a 01 altima gxe. can anyone help me out?


----------



## Willdenb (Apr 27, 2008)

the body kits that i am leaning towards are xtreme and vader. but if anyone knows where i can get a body kit for my car, it doesn't matter what kind i would just like to have one let me know.


----------

